# Trapping Question



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

with sugar water they will likely just rob it out, might move in if they swarm, try putting a lure [lemongrass oil] on a cotton ball into your empty box you are trying to attract them into. no need to feed that empty box with sugar water.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

Ok what I have is an empty top bar hive with an active feeder, also have cotton with lemon grass oil in it, trying to attract a swarm. will the feeder help my odds in attracting a swarm?


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

No, You should remove the feeder.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Ferg...

I know you were asking about feeding in relation to your top bar hive that you have out in hopes of attracting a swarm to move in, but, have you considered doing a trap and getting 2 to 3 good nuc colonies from the tree, then let the tree build up for the coming Winter, then get 2 to 3 more next year.

If you have a good tree, and it is close enough to trap, take 2 or more starts from it. It doesn't hurt the colony. The trap is a guaranteed result. The swarm box is hit or miss. Mostly miss, for a variety of reasons, 1. colony does not swarm, 2. colony doesn't like your box and goes somewhere else. etc...

A good bee tree is worth a lot. 1. As a new beekeeper you will learn a lot from trapping. 2. you get new colonies for yourself. 3. if you don't want the additional colonies you can always advertise them and sell them to get more equipment that you need or want.

Lots of help on here to assist you in setting up a trap procedure that will work for you.

cchoganjr


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

Cleo, thanks for the reply, yes my main goal was to get a swarm from the tree if possible, I have 3 bait hive traps out now, 2 on my farm and a 3rd near another bee tree on another property. Since the top bar was un-occupied I am also using it as a bait hive trap. I have been reading a bunch about trapping, great information. here in East Texas our swarm season will be starting soon, within a few weeks based on average dates from past years. Also getting information from the local bee club.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Ferg... I have a 12 page trapping document that I share with anyone who wants to do a trapping procedure. Explains the procedure, has photos of each step, and from the document you can build your own trap. Happy to share the info with anyone. If you would like a copy, send me an email [email protected] No Charge, and No Salesman Will Call. 

A good bee tree is worth a lot. Harvest 2 or 3 nucs each year and let the parent colony stay for next year. If you don't want the extra bees, sell them, someone is always looking for bees.

cchoganjr


----------



## cavscout (Apr 21, 2015)

Stop the feeding in the hive and melt wax on the topbar starter strips. Dip two Qtips in ELO and seal them in a plastic sandwich bag. Put a few drops of ELO at the entrance every few weeks and if its going to happen it will. I have feed feral colonies and swarmed them with success in the past. Have fun!


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks, I am ready, let the swarm begin!


----------



## Dirtysailor (Apr 8, 2016)

Cleo sent you an email for the procedure please.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Dirtysailor....

Cannot tell if I have received the request or not. Nothing in my inbox resembles Dirtysailor.

cchoganjr


----------



## Dirtysailor (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent you a PM.


----------

